# Calling all artists



## Jmadson13 (Oct 25, 2005)

We sure don't have any shortage of talented people on these boards; be it technical drawings, gesture sketches or paintings. I'd love for all of us to share our arachnid related artwork. Heres a few of my recent ones.
Jamison

P. murinus color pencil roughly three hours
P. irminia Tomba brush tip pen and solvent roughly 45 minutes completion time; With some fine tuning on detail I'm planning an irminia tattoo following the illustration.


----------



## Jmadson13 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Scorpion Ink drawing for avatar.*

Heres a more recent drawing; not entirely taxonomically acurate but still fun.
Jamison


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 21, 2005)

woah  

those are all good!!! great job dude!!!!


----------



## Joe1968 (Nov 21, 2005)

wow very nice Art man!!! 

 my talent is only limited to stick figures.


----------



## Matthew (Nov 21, 2005)

Here is my P. subfusca ( on Spider Shoppe T )
Here is an irminia I did.


----------



## Jmadson13 (Nov 21, 2005)

Very nice inkwork Matthew


----------



## Matthew (Nov 21, 2005)

Thank you.
I'm still looking at your irminia-Bad Ass!


----------



## InsaneCat (Nov 21, 2005)

Cool work, some real talent here. I'll add some stuff when I get a chane.


----------



## Matthew (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey here are some paintings all are done on rock.
The Redlegs of Mexico is on a Rock that weighed over a hundread pounds!
I'm sorry about poor picture quality I just took the pictures from a picture in an album because I don't want to mess with scanning them. I sold the rocks and did not have the digital cam


----------



## Jmadson13 (Nov 21, 2005)

wow, very nice paintings as well. I really dig the P. murinus


----------



## Waryur (Nov 21, 2005)

i wish i had half the skill you guys do :worship:


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 21, 2005)

WOAH you guys are amazing!!!!


----------



## danielr6543 (Nov 21, 2005)

Very nice artwork to all those who shared. Its nice to see some arachnid artwork, its not everyday you see it.


----------



## Juliancito (Nov 21, 2005)

*Impressive..*

Congratulations to all of you, really , really, nice work.the drawings and the rock paintings are just beautiful.--BRAVO--
:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Wolfy72 (Nov 21, 2005)

Matthew said:
			
		

> Here is my P. subfusca ( on Spider Shoppe T )
> Here is an irminia I did.


That subfusca would make an awesome tattoo ,,,, do you mind if i use it for such?


----------



## Philth (Nov 21, 2005)

Some of my pencil doodles.  The P metallica,  I did back when the only pic of a metallica was a juv. on Rick West site.  Then a versi and some scorpion, that my scanner chopped.  I have stacks of drawing that I started and never finished.


----------



## Wolfy72 (Nov 22, 2005)

Nice artwork  very colorful and detailed.


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Nov 22, 2005)

WOW thats really amazing art work guys ...you should seriously think about selling some art work on here of diffrent SP's !


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 22, 2005)

hey wow, great pics once again! i love it!!!


----------



## SilentMercury (Nov 22, 2005)

Simply awesome.


----------



## Matthew (Nov 22, 2005)

Nice stuff Philth! 
Wolfy72 You can certainly use the picture for a tatoo!
e-mail me and Ill send you a cleaner copy! (I want pictures when its done!)
Check with spidershoppe on buying the tee shirts if Y'all don't have one!


----------



## matty J (Nov 22, 2005)

wow you huys are really good. I thin that its so cool that you draw your spiders. You've inspired me!!!!


----------



## Laura Lee (Nov 23, 2005)

Wow, all of those are really amazing!! :clap: Great detail.

Do you all ever sell your drawings? I'd definitely be willing to pay somebody to design a bug tattoo for me when I turn 18 :}


----------



## Jmadson13 (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks for the comments everyone and thanks for the awesome work Philth and Matthew. I hope we can keep this thread rolling.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 25, 2005)

They do not look like doodles to me. You have talent. Thanks for sharing


----------



## chique (Nov 25, 2005)

wow, i'm well impressed people :clap: 
I'm getting the doodle bug myself now, I feel inspired  

well done


----------



## Jmadson13 (Jan 10, 2006)

Heres a pen and ink drawing on 9 by 12 bristol. Took roughly 45 minutes.
Jamison


----------



## Fille (Jan 10, 2006)

Wolfy72 said:
			
		

> That subfusca would make an awesome tattoo ,,,, do you mind if i use it for such?


 Guess I'm not the only guy in this world that's stupid enough to think about getting one of these critters stuck on his body permanently.:clap:   I'm still looking for the right drawing and the right person to put it on though. Promise you'll show a pic If you get one tattood.

Amazing drawings you guys make, should make a calender out of it or something:worship:


----------



## Jmadson13 (Jan 10, 2006)

Same image colored in photoshop roughly 20 minutes work.
Jamison


----------



## Jmadson13 (Jan 10, 2006)

Pretty much finished with blending and black tip to last segments. Can you guess what it is?


----------



## Jmadson13 (Jan 10, 2006)

Fille said:
			
		

> Guess I'm not the only guy in this world that's stupid enough to think about getting one of these critters stuck on his body permanently.:clap:   I'm still looking for the right drawing and the right person to put it on though. Promise you'll show a pic If you get one tattood.
> 
> Amazing drawings you guys make, should make a calender out of it or something:worship:


Check out the tattoo thread here. There's some amazing arachnid related stuff indeed. And I'm sure it all started on paper as does the stuff here.
Jamison

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=35645&highlight=Official+tattoo+thread


----------



## Jmadson13 (Jan 16, 2006)

Hey guys a couple of new drawings. Tried to come as close to an S. subspinipes off the top of my head. Heres the blk and white.


----------



## Jmadson13 (Jan 16, 2006)

Alright, heres the colored version. This piece is intended to be a tattoo with some further refinement.
Jamison


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jan 16, 2006)

pretty badarse looking ha.  almost like straight out of a comic book.  quick nitpick is theres a couple spots between legs that it looks like have been left solid white.


----------



## subzero.xml (Jan 16, 2006)

good hand job =p

i like to print those pics in my shirt..


----------



## Jmadson13 (Jan 16, 2006)

xgrafcorex said:
			
		

> pretty badarse looking ha.  almost like straight out of a comic book.  quick nitpick is theres a couple spots between legs that it looks like have been left solid white.


yeah just a quick color job late at night. I like production sketching occasionally.


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Jan 16, 2006)

VERY Impressive !!! 
:clap: Great art work and pen-menship Guys ! Thanks to you all that share'd the great art work ! :clap:


----------



## GailC (Jan 17, 2006)

great artwork guys  I'm planning a tattoo of a GBB on my neck, I just haven't found a good enough picture to copy yet.


----------



## Fille (Jan 19, 2006)

brigebane said:
			
		

> Check out the tattoo thread here. There's some amazing arachnid related stuff indeed. And I'm sure it all started on paper as does the stuff here.
> Jamison
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=35645&highlight=Official+tattoo+thread


Thanks a lot, hadn't noticed that one yet. Gonna check it out right away.


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 19, 2006)

men those draw are awesome, the centipede is very nice

Philip : woawwwwwwwww men it looks like a real Poecilotheria metallica! I can hardly beleive my eye, you've a very big talent


----------



## Starving1artist (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Starving`s B.Smithi painting..a work in progress*

Working on a portrait of my "T". This is for my personal collection. Still much more work to do but I`m having a good time working on this!.... I must  put a neck on the dolls head....Comments welcome


----------



## Jmadson13 (Jan 19, 2006)

Very nice start. I'm sure the arachnophobes will be thoroughly creeped out.


----------



## psionix (Jan 19, 2006)

work in progress, OBT in watercolors.


----------



## Starving1artist (Jan 19, 2006)

psionix said:
			
		

> work in progress, OBT in watercolors.


Great job with the water colours! I have a very hard time working with them so I use them for my simple scenes....Starving


----------



## psionix (Jan 19, 2006)

Starving1artist said:
			
		

> psionix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ever tried watercolor pencils?


----------



## Jmadson13 (Jan 20, 2006)

Beautiful work Psionix, I can't wait to see the finished piece.


----------



## Jmadson13 (Jan 23, 2006)

Heres a display case I recently kit bashed and painted for the upcoming reptile show.
Jamison


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 23, 2006)

Wow Bridgebane, that's fantastic!


----------



## Czalz (Jan 23, 2006)

Now that's cool!


----------



## psionix (Jan 23, 2006)

brigebane said:
			
		

> Beautiful work Psionix, I can't wait to see the finished piece.


ask and you shall receive:


----------



## Gwegowee (Jan 24, 2006)

*to those who serve with their lives.*

Ever have that deep gut feeling that you just don't fit in at your new school and your new class mates might eat you alive? or that feeling that you are in the wrong place at the wrong time? no? I think Crickets understand this all too well!!!

In this photo I purposely used a bad source of light and only halfway revealing lighting angle, I took this picture with the intent of evoking emotion, I could have used better lighting and angle to see all of Miya (my A. Seemanni also same position with better lighting in the next photo) but emotion is what the picture is about! I guess I will dedicate the picture to all those crickets, cockroaches, rodents, lizards, and even birds, that we send to meet their demise, just to keep our beloved little friends healthy and happy. 

--The last image is a revision (the first is the origional), I found her in a better position one day, and was able to more effectively take the picture.. contrast is alot better, but I still like the origional stance with the legs n' all.


the second picture I used 4 photos. each photo had a diferent focal range (each picture had a set of legs in focus). then I used Adobe Photoshop and pieced the  in-focus-parts together erasing all of the out-of-focus-parts of the spider. Miya is almost 3 inches, distance between that front most leg and my camera was about .25" (thickness of terrarium glass)


----------



## waspider (Jan 24, 2006)

*my produce*

model in paper + photo edit


----------



## Jmadson13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Wow, awesome work everyone.

-Psionix Looks exactly like P. murinus, :clap: 
-nice use of light gweg
-very cool model wasp


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jan 24, 2006)

wow awesome work you guys!  i need to get off my lazy bum and give it a go.  not sure what medium though....but i'm sure the first step will hold me over till i figure it out.  :wall:


----------



## Gwegowee (Jan 25, 2006)

WHA!!!    thats awsom!!  did you use tape or staples or just folds like in origame?   I want to see the paper model...


----------



## Crotalus (Jan 25, 2006)

An drawing I made a long time ago of a _Vipera_ sp.


----------



## waspider (Jan 27, 2006)

Gwegowee said:
			
		

> WHA!!!    thats awsom!!  did you use tape or staples or just folds like in origame?   I want to see the paper model...


paper model--primitive colors


----------



## waspider (Jan 27, 2006)

make use of tinfoil in cigarette case


----------



## bananaman (Feb 10, 2006)

Well...heres my first two tries at computer tarantula art... hopefully ill get better


----------



## Scorpendra (Feb 10, 2006)

my first try at mixing hand-drawn and computer art:


----------



## Scorpendra (Feb 10, 2006)

and the original pic:


----------



## Philth (Mar 2, 2006)

_Poecilotheria _ sp. , ....color this one in yourself!


----------



## Jmadson13 (Mar 2, 2006)

Some new pics.
C. cyaneopubescens color and blk and white
C. gracilis sketch
Inverted S. subspinipes.


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 2, 2006)

hey NICE PICS!!!!!!

@ bridgebrane - can i use that pic of the centipede for a desktop?


----------



## ParabuthusKing (Mar 2, 2006)

*Awesome Artwork*

Hey I just wanted to say wow.. I really enjoyed this thread thoroughly, keep up the great artwork guys..  I am really impressed.. the creativity is very impressive..:razz:


----------



## Jmadson13 (Mar 3, 2006)

demonhunter said:
			
		

> hey NICE PICS!!!!!!
> 
> @ bridgebrane - can i use that pic of the centipede for a desktop?


Feel free Demonhunter, thanks for asking.


----------



## Brando (Mar 3, 2006)

Those are beautiful, keep 'em coming i enjoy looking at them (since i have no real artistic talent in painting and drawing)


----------



## TheNatural (Mar 3, 2006)

Very nice iniciative!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Gwegowee (Mar 4, 2006)

Brando said:
			
		

> Those are beautiful, keep 'em coming i enjoy looking at them (since i have no real artistic talent in painting and drawing)



you dont have to be able to paint or draw, there is all sorts of types of art Drawing, Painting, Photography, Digital Art, Jewlery, Print Making (metal etching, wood cut, Lithograph etc...) sculpture (origame, Paper Miche SP? wood carving, metal working etc..)  and they can all be abstract, realistic impressionistic, or what ever. all you need is an idea, just make it. If you put some serious time into it, and think of it as something to have fun with, no matter what, it will be good. 

"Your Worst Critic is You. and therefore sometimes you have to lower your expectations before anything good will come of your work! It is then that you will find new quality(s) in your Art, yourself, and maybe the world, and thus help you become a better artist! EVERY ARTIST HAS MADE A BAD PIECE SOME TIME IN THEIR LIFE, you have to start somewhere!!"--Me

Frank (My Figure Drawing Professor)--"10% of art is in the tallent, 30% is the idea, and 60% is Skill..... Tallent is not a necessity to pass as an excelent piece of art!"

Aah  yes... my artist side! 

Something I plan to do some time is...  making spiders seem less harmful and more cute (to the Average person) we all know everyone here thinks spiders are cute, soft and cuddly but I dont think we are quite normal lol. And making them seem more dangerous, Here on Arachnoboards.  I like to paint against the grain!! if you know what I mean. I have yet to choose a media.


----------



## Jmadson13 (Mar 13, 2006)

I heartily agree Gweg,

We are definitely our worst critics and art can be applied in many different manners. Hopefully we can eventually get a sticky for this, there's some great work turning up from everyone.


----------



## Jmadson13 (Mar 24, 2006)

Finally got the drawing bug again yesterday, heres A. mauritanicus on archival sketch pad, pen and ink.
Jamison


----------



## Crotalus (Mar 24, 2006)

A snake in ancient nordic style


----------



## Jmadson13 (Mar 24, 2006)

and heres the inverted version.


----------



## Jmadson13 (Mar 24, 2006)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> A snake in ancient nordic style


Nice work Crotalus:clap:


----------



## Jmadson13 (Mar 25, 2006)

H. troglodytes; pen and ink on archival pad.
Jamison


----------



## Drachenjager (Mar 27, 2006)

*Kat eatin Blondi*

I want to photo shop one and put a big ugly cat in the fangs of a T Blondi. you know make the blondi look like its large enough to make a grown housecat liik the size of a feeder mouse lol AWESOME on a T short to wear to my neighbors the Kat lovers lol


----------



## Bedlam (Mar 28, 2006)

I've got a tattoo of a spider.  Not quite a Tarantula.  Actually, the hydrolics, tubes and such would make it more of a cyborg style spider.  I still love it.  Got it before I owned any spiders too. 
I'll try to get a good picture of it and post it up here.


----------



## becca81 (Mar 29, 2006)

@Brigebane - all I can say is WOW!

I was in a faculty meeting yesterday and we were doing a mini-book club and were asked to make a visual of 4 main ideas in our reading.  When we displayed our work, it was quite obvious which group I had been part of.


----------



## Ewok (Mar 29, 2006)

Heres a drawing I did 2 min. ago, it depicts social/economic frustrations tarantulas face and the struggle for freedom rights that they struggle to obtain, the cave  in the corner represents the struggles th tarantula faces, and  the waterdish in the foreground represents its motivation lol. In this picture, the  male tarntulas eyes show a a lot of emotion as it climbs the jagged corporate ladder as a detour,in order to breed with a female .







a close up


----------



## Varden (Mar 29, 2006)

Unfortunately none of my talents lie in drawing.  This is as close as it gets.


----------



## Jmadson13 (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks guys,

Becca- I think it's great that you manage to fit so many tarantula projects into your class
Palau- nice freehand, especially for being computor 
varden- that's a great comic, I know I chuckled.


----------



## Bedlam (Mar 29, 2006)

Palau and Varden....thank you for the extreme chuckles from those!


----------



## Katronmaster (Mar 29, 2006)

Working on a surreal T series, still trying to find a suitable T for each subject matter.

For the god of insect art, check jeffquinn.deviantart.com


----------



## Philth (Apr 3, 2006)

*Gromphadorhina portentosa*

I know this thread called for arachnid related art, and this isnt a arachnid, but where else Im I going to post a roach drawing


----------



## Jmadson13 (Apr 5, 2006)

anything with more than four legs is a welcome art subject here Philth. Very nice work.
Jamison


----------



## Nate (Apr 5, 2006)

Don’t sell yourself short that is very creative!



			
				Varden said:
			
		

> Unfortunately none of my talents lie in drawing.  This is as close as it gets.


----------



## Scorpendra (Apr 5, 2006)

even though i continue to pale in comparison, here's my latest doodle of what was intended to be a p. cancerides but looks like a generic T that doesn't have any uniquely striking characteristics. arachnid legs are not my forte.






excuse the darkness, it was drawn on a folder during school. meh.


----------



## Drachenjager (Apr 5, 2006)

*more than 4 legs?*

sooo how bout a 4 legged T lol


----------



## Jmadson13 (Apr 6, 2006)

Molitor said:
			
		

> even though i continue to pale in comparison, here's my latest doodle of what was intended to be a p. cancerides but looks like a generic T that doesn't have any uniquely striking characteristics. arachnid legs are not my forte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look like you'd be pretty decent with technical drawings Molitor, You may want to try Bic Pen or some sort of ink nib for these highly detailed guys. Nice work.


----------



## Gwegowee (Apr 8, 2006)

brigebane said:
			
		

> You look like you'd be pretty decent with technical drawings Molitor, You may want to try Bic Pen or some sort of ink nib for these highly detailed guys. Nice work.



you use Bic Pens??   does Bic even make archival pens?? you know what happens to non archival ink after about 10 years right? they dissapear, sharpies turn yellow and look like dull yellow highlighter. 

I use pens made by Zig  my favorite is the Millennium set. they make the best pens, they are "pigment ink, acid-free, archival quality, lightfast, waterproof, fadeproof and non-bleeding." ranging in tip sizes from 005 (.2mm), 01 (.25mm), 03 (.35mm), 05 (.45mm), 08 (.65mm)  I couldn't live without them. you can check them out at discountart.com  but I find that Walmart has them for alot cheaper. only 1.20 or so for a pair (one 05 and one 01) in the arts and crafts section. and since you have such nice work yourself I think you should try these. I think your work deserves to stay around for at least 100 years or more, rather than just 10 years or so. and they dont die easily either. I have some almost a year old most of the time I loose them before they die.


----------



## Jmadson13 (Apr 8, 2006)

Gwegowee said:
			
		

> you use Bic Pens??   does Bic even make archival pens?? you know what happens to non archival ink after about 10 years right? they dissapear, sharpies turn yellow and look like dull yellow highlighter.


yep, I do understand the premise of archival products. But as a doodling medium bic pens work for me.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Apr 8, 2006)

i used bic pens for the outlines of these and the black in the dimensions on the colored piece.  i think sakura is my favorite company as far as pens and makers go...


http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=2767&c=500&userid=5255

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=2766&c=500&userid=5255


----------



## Gwegowee (Apr 9, 2006)

brigebane said:
			
		

> yep, I do understand the premise of archival products. But as a doodling medium bic pens work for me.


 oh well..  ok... lol that works I guess. 


That was supposed to sound like a compliment about your art...  but, now that I re-read my comment,  it doesn't quite sound the way I intended it.


----------



## Jmadson13 (Apr 9, 2006)

Gwegowee said:
			
		

> oh well..  ok... lol that works I guess.
> 
> 
> That was supposed to sound like a compliment about your art...  but, now that I re-read my comment,  it doesn't quite sound the way I intended it.


NP at all I don't take offense. Actually I really like pigma brand ink, I also use Staford and rapidograph. My favorite brush tips have got to be a product from Tomba. they blend very nicely.
Jamison


----------



## Scorpendra (Apr 11, 2006)

my attempt at a pokie (ID it yourself).


----------



## SpiderZone2 (Apr 11, 2006)

Awesome artwork.


----------



## morda (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi! I'm new in this thread.. I've never painted spiders so this is my first...

Chilobrachys fimbriatus - how do You like it? Please comment


----------



## Jmadson13 (May 12, 2006)

Nice drawing morda, I think if you lengthened the legs from the patella down on the next drawings you'll get more of a foreshortened look. Definitely loos like an C. fimbriatus to me though.


----------



## Scorpendra (May 12, 2006)

cyriopagopus sp. can you spot what i did out of laziness?


----------



## artistheather (May 21, 2006)

*Tarantula Pictures*

Hi I dont actually own a tarantula but my friend owes around 9. But i thought i would share some of my tarantula paintings i have done. I would love to know what you all think.


----------



## regalis (May 21, 2006)

I like the 3rd one :clap: :clap:


----------



## tarsier (May 21, 2006)

i like the third one too.  the first one is ok.  the second one is kinda scary


----------



## artistheather (May 21, 2006)

*Cheers*

Thanks for your comments yeah secound one is kindsa scary i made that one into a clock now.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (May 21, 2006)

The third one is sweet!


----------



## morda (May 22, 2006)

brigebane said:
			
		

> Nice drawing morda, I think if you lengthened the legs from the patella down on the next drawings you'll get more of a foreshortened look. Definitely loos like an C. fimbriatus to me though.


Thanks! You know, I'm still learning...  Now I don't have time... some egzams on my university. I think I'll make some new in July


----------



## Endugu (May 22, 2006)

lol how ironic

i got one im working on in art class 
its a rendition of mc ecsher ill post it as soon as im finished


----------



## Scorpendra (May 22, 2006)

i did a T image in art class myself, a colored pencil homage to one of GoTerps' metallica pics. it's no match compared to the original, though, and it may take a while to get it back.


----------



## mackids (Jun 4, 2006)

Here is a picture I drew of Julius my female G.Rosea. I did this when I was 10 in 1992 (the date in the corner). I still have her shes now 15


----------



## Scorpendra (Jun 11, 2006)

as promised, here's my drawing of a P. metallica.







with a special treat, a Cyriopagopus sp.:


----------



## Katronmaster (Jun 25, 2006)

Not Ts, but moths! I saw a few scorps and an insect or two, so why not? 



















I'm actuallt working on a Surreal T series


----------



## Ewok (Jun 25, 2006)

Cool drawings katron, is that graphite or charcoal that you use?


----------



## Katronmaster (Jun 27, 2006)

Charcoal. 

The Ts will be painted or pastels.


----------



## Philth (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice pics Katronmaster.  'Looking foward to see more of your work.:clap:


----------



## Philth (Jun 28, 2006)

_Dynastes hercules _


----------



## Gwegowee (Jul 31, 2006)

*No Escape-Mutant Black Widow*

A picture sequence of a black widow I found in my window. I completely set this up. I let the little guy make a web in a clear vial, used a green cup for background going for the Nuclear idea. I used a 300 mm telephotolens with Macro filter adapter and portrait lens taped to the front for further magnification... the last picture was zoomed in so far that there was no focusing  Everything was blured out..  but I used long exposure and small aperture to bring it into focus.    selected focus level by making the crossing point of the dark lines (dark lines-legs crossing point spider body) as least fuzzy as I could. released the shutter and left the room for a minute.   trying to be comically scary.


----------



## syndicate (Jul 31, 2006)

wow awesome frawings people.brigebane nice work man!some of those scorpion balck and whites are dope.would make an awesome tatoo.will you draw some pokies?


----------



## Cthulhu1254 (Jul 31, 2006)

Mine isn't a drawing, but a photograph, but I hope you're willing to call it art.












The spider is my G. rosea named Melpomene, and the dame is my dear friend Melpomene.


----------



## Philth (Aug 29, 2006)

_Cupiennius_ sp.


----------



## swade655 (Sep 15, 2006)

*mt latest scribble*

got bored at work ,......hehe


----------



## Aunt Ant (Sep 16, 2006)

swade655, your latest scribble was 2004? That's a while ago! Hope you've been drawing since. Your drawing is very good! What species is that? (Still working on my i.d. skills  )

Philth- that beetle's HOT  

All I've got to show right now is a scorpion I painted in primer on my bedroom wall weeks ago. Do strange things when I'm down. I know it ain't perfect- I didn't sketch it out first, just free-painted. Working at that scale is very different from working on paper!
It looks cool with just my bedside lamp on. Like it's being projected onto the wall. 
Ignore the nasty pale lilac wall color that I detest more each day :evil: That will change. Scorp will get painted over unfortunately, but then I can do something new. *sigh* Hate those cracks and bumps too, but that's plaster for you. :wall:  
And I don't own any scorpions (yet). Just really like 'em.


----------



## swade655 (Sep 16, 2006)

*pic*

my camera date needs reset,   I just took the picture yesterday......  thanks for the compliment
*edit*  ohhhh yeah....   I was going for P. regalis


----------



## Nilsson (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## mcysgirl (Sep 17, 2006)

erm... he's not really a bug.... its my bird... but I love this pic of him.... 

sorry if its random... *hides* 

I'll go play and see what I can do with my very few t pics...


----------



## mcysgirl (Sep 17, 2006)

all right.. it took me about five minutes... but this is our avic avic. and its pretty good.... I guess....


----------



## KUJordan (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow, I just found this thread and there are some talented suckers on this board!  Thanks Matt for the tip.  Anyway, it looks like it's been a while since anyone has posted here, so I'll go ahead and resurrect this thread for now.  Here are a couple of doodles I've done this past semester during class (when I should have been paying attention, of course).

First:  

Crotalus viridis- drew this one with ballpoint pen at the Kansas Herp Society Meeting in Hays a few months ago:






Here's an L. variolus sketch I did in A&P lecture last semester:






Here's a copperhead I drew a few weeks ago for my dad:






Here's another A&P sketch: (i know the cobra looks like a hooded viper)







Anyway, more to come soon...


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 12, 2007)

_Pterinochilus murinus_ mosaique

PS : some people on this board definitivly has lots of skills in drawing ...


----------



## KUJordan (Jan 12, 2007)

I've always liked that Usambara, Cedric.  

Here's a sketch I did not too long ago, I guess it's a little more fitting than the others I posted earlier:


----------



## Philth (Jan 12, 2007)

Baboon, is that your floor? thats the coolest thing that I 've ever seen:clap: 

Great stuff to KUJordan:clap: 
Later Tom


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi,

yes, this is in the middle of my loft


----------



## syndicate (Jan 13, 2007)

KUJordan said:


> I've always liked that Usambara, Cedric.
> 
> Here's a sketch I did not too long ago, I guess it's a little more fitting than the others I posted earlier:


wow nice job!


----------



## Gwegowee (Jan 13, 2007)

*if you do not read... you may not critique the work:*

this one I had posted quite a while ago on its own page, quite a few comments and opinions were posted about it and the idea.

This is the best description I have for the image to date.

the idea is to *deliberately brake* as many photographic *rules* as possible but at the same time follow of the artistic reasons. I used 20 photos pieced together like landscape to produce this. Everything was thought out long and hard, planned and even sketched before attempting.

Print size is 13x36 inches
Had to size the image down to fit on a 13x36 inch page.

*Rules that were Broken and the reasons:*
1)   Light and Shadow: too much contrast, bad angle of light. (direct refference to michelangelo caravaggio) 
   a)   is an artistic quality in and of itself gives the awe effect to the work
           and the setting rather than the actual spider. 
           (its not about this specific spider... its about the viewer) 
   b)   overwhelming bright light and very dark background. makes the 
           viewer more uncomfortable.
   c)   your supposed to feel like your in a cave or the spiders burrow.
   d)   only exit is behind the spider. 
           no matter what happens--the result is your death.

2)    focus unrealisticly fades in and out.
   a)   gives the subject movement
           (Like Motion blur It's the first motion of the attack on the viewer.)
   b)   confuses the viewer your mind doesn't know where to look.
          your mind thinks "what am I looking at? where is the center of 
          focus?" almost as if your in a panic. and your eyes move 
          everywhere and look at everything.

(there is a patern to the levels of in and out of focus)
graded on 4 levels of focus
+++ =  In focus
++O  =  almost in
+OO  =  badly out of focus
OOO  =  Out of focus

______Leg1 _   leg2  _  Ped1  _    Ped2   _   Leg3  _    Leg4
Knee_ +++  _ OO+  _  +++   _  +OO   _   +OO    _   +++     
toe___  OOO _ +++ _   OOO   _  +++ _     OOO   _   ++O

Leg 3   is the patern braker but keeps with the overall patern.
    Points to the viewer, and adds depth.

Leg 4   Rebound from patern braker Further brakes patern, but keeps with 
    the overall patern and adds depth

3)   subject is an uninteresting baby tarantula.
   a)   I'ts a picture of a spider.
         many of you might see it as a baby tarantula.. but no one else on
         this planet will. to everyone else its a HUGE creepy crawly spider 
   b)   I find baby tarantulas quite interesting.
         I have not seen many pictures of Baby spiders. rarely of one this
         small.. and NEVER zoomed in this far and printed 3 feet wide.

4)   used a method of Optical magnification that produces an enormous
         amount of chromatic aboration, and did not digitally correct it which
         is easily done in PS-CSII.
    a)  further confuses the mind. not only can you not focus correctly, but
         your seeing tripple in different colors.

so what am I trying to say with the picture.. (Maybe you got the idea from my reasons for methods.) 
What you saw a spider to REALLY be afraid of?

      Most people kill wild spiders in their homes. and for no reason at all spiders are clean and benificial to our homes ourselves and environments.
however WE... Yes HUMANS... are the oposite.

the word for Human might as well be another name for Cockroach.
and THAT is a HUGE insult... to Cockroaches I mean.
To Humans, a world without spiders would be Hell full of disease and insect infestation.
but to spiders a world without Humans would be Heaven.

also In deliberately brakeing these rules... with this piece I ask "what is art? and what's with the rules and who decided on them?"

I say there is a time for an un focused photo.
                              -- an overly contrasted photo
                              -- a photo about something uninteresting boring and
                                    mundane
                              -- even a confusing photo
This is that time

as with most of my art...  just trying to make you think. 

Most difficult part: setting up for the angle of photography where the eyes were just barely peaking over the knee!!!








the one I uploaded to my Deviant art page is closer to correct colors, but still doesnt look as good as the actual file.






Note:  Save for Web function + uploading to Arachnoboards reduced All blacks to mere tones. and also looks completely over exposed. 
Full Size 13 x 36 inch Print from actual file looks a Quadrillion nae a Googolplex Times better.


----------



## Bothrops (Jan 13, 2007)

KUJordan said:


> Wow, I just found this thread and there are some talented suckers on this board!  Thanks Matt for the tip.  Anyway, it looks like it's been a while since anyone has posted here, so I'll go ahead and resurrect this thread for now.  Here are a couple of doodles I've done this past semester during class (when I should have been paying attention, of course).
> 
> First:
> 
> ...



Man, those drawings are excellent!!! Mainly that black widow, it's perfect! :worship: 

Keep 'em coming, please!

Cheers,
Bothrops


----------



## KUJordan (Jan 13, 2007)

Here's another drawing from one of my class lectures (Biochemistry, I think...):


----------



## Bothrops (Jan 13, 2007)

That's impressive KUJordan!

I'd love to draw like you.
My mother is a drawing artist, but I don't know nothing about art. I don't even know how to draw a tree or a house, LOL!! :wall:


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 13, 2007)

Kujordan you got a lot of skills my friend, continu your good work.


----------



## regalis (Jan 14, 2007)

Nothing special.. 

B.auratum






C.crawshayi


----------



## EricFavez (Jan 14, 2007)

maculata...female


----------



## Transylvania (Jan 14, 2007)

Fairly new at drawing T's, so I definitely need some more work. Anyways, here's an ink drawing I did last night:


----------



## KUJordan (Jan 15, 2007)

drew this today while NE was strategically beating SD!!!


----------



## Bothrops (Jan 15, 2007)

KUJordan, how long you take in making each drawing of those?

I'm really speechless . All your drawings are breathtaking!


----------



## KUJordan (Jan 15, 2007)

Bothrops said:


> KUJordan, how long you take in making each drawing of those?
> 
> I'm really speechless . All your drawings are breathtaking!


ha, thanks. they each took me about an hour and a half probably.  the shading and detail is really the easy part of drawing inverts, i think.  it's the proportion and angle that is difficult with that many legs and all...

i'm glad you like them though.  i'm sure i'll continue until i get burnt out for another year or so then i'll start up again...


----------



## Bothrops (Jan 15, 2007)

KUJordan said:


> ha, thanks. they each took me about an hour and a half probably.  the shading and detail is really the easy part of drawing inverts, i think.  it's the proportion and angle that is difficult with that many legs and all...
> 
> i'm glad you like them though.  i'm sure i'll continue until i get burnt out for another year or so then i'll start up again...


About an hour and half?!? Oh my god! You're my idol!!! LOL!!

Keep 'em coming, I like your style!

Cheers,
Bothrops


----------



## SOAD (Jan 15, 2007)

really nice drawing KUJordan!!!!!!!!!! best i ve seen.


----------



## Gwegowee (Apr 18, 2007)

This is a Screen print Poster about Nature and how Its not always pretty...
it has a Light side and a dark side (its the Yin Yang)
and The Balance is Blood shed. 

Killing isn't necessarily evil. Its survival, and its keeping other animals from overpopulating. Some one.... Some Thing... Must Die Every second in order for Life as we know it to continue.

Visual Clues:
Colors Black and White. but Red makes the picture happen.
The Centipede and cricket being eaten make the shape of the Yin Yang. and taking the form of the light side.
Under Tungsten light, the Red looks like a Dark blood.
under sunlight the red looks like a lighter blood.









There are 15 Prints (posters) total, and can/will never be reproduced. All tools and processes were destroyed. 
Inked area: 11 x 17
Paper size: 15 x 22

Prints are selling for $30 (I'm loosing money in this deal)
the signiture and copyright in the lower right are not part of the print or on the actual posters. the word Nature is Part of the print.
Each print is Hand titled hand Numbered (x/15) and Hand signed.
Contact me if you want one.


----------

